# Topwater Lures That Produce Reds?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We fish the bays and intercostal a lot and have extremely good luck fishing for reds on the bottom and middle of schools. We usually use the 4" Gulp. My problem is when i see that top water action, i don't know what to throw at them that will mimic the Menhaden that they are chasing. I need to have the complete arsinal at my disposal! :shedevil Any advice would be great.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if you can find one... a BAGLEY SILVER MULLET... GBB&T has them on occasion:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Rapala Skitterwalk, Heddon Zara II ( extremely hard to find ) Mirrolure top dog, top dog jr, and top pup, all worked with walk the dog motion.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Skitterwalk is agreat choice. I also use a High pitch Silver and Black Top Dog! That lure saved our Jacksonville 

Tournament!! Color is more important than you think. Bone white, and Chart. Yellow are some of our favorites.

Sometimes they want it fast and sometimes very slow. Don't set the hook till you feel'em!! I also use a loop knot 

with a small loop for extra action!!


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

I've had good luck with chug bugs & zara spook jrs. Bone


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Get a jointed Rapala about 4" and cut the lip off. Then paint it with chrome paint, or is you want to make it artistic make it look like a baitfish. It will swim on the surface. Whammy.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the great advice. How are you rigging your Jerk Shad?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you get a redfish up under a top water lure you can almost always prevoke him to strike, by changing up action either speeding it up ar slowing it down, The best redfish I've ever caught have all come on top water. Either Zara II with rattles or Johnny rattler worked slowly.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

No question about it.....Rapala Skitterwalk


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Any of the three on the left.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

skitterwalk = :bowdown:clap:letsdrink:toast:hungry


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the great information! Ill let you know how the fishing works out.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have found that the reds are eager to strike top water mirrolures but when schooled up they will steal the bait from each other until all the hooks are straight. If I knew they were schooled, I would probably throw a silver minnow or stay with the Gulp!.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

many different top water hard baits will work; howeverlike Eric said, hook up ratio is reduced...this is because, in my opinion, basically redfish are bottom feeders and there mouth is always angled down.

To compensate for this i change the treble hooks to something sharper and smaller than come on many lures. i also switch to the the red hooks. If you have the big aluminum hooks, they basically suck for reds

G luk!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I never thought about the smaller hooks and the color of the hooks actually making a difference. It makes total sence though. I have more luck on the red circles than the silver J's. Who makes a strong red treble?


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

skitterwalks, top dogs, and zara spooks are all good lures but I like the skitterwalk better. I just think it walks the dog a little better, colors: mullet (black back silver sides), chartreuse, and redhead.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

50 year old red/white cedar plug (BIG) w/THREE treble hooks! Reds LOVE it, never miss a hook up, only problem is it can get pretty tangled up in a net! Also makes a great Christmas tree ornament!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I catch them on flys. I use a ten foot crappie jig rod and a small spinning reel. take 3ftt of flouro and a casting bubble ,small swivel and any fly This works so well because i can change the size of the flys to match the bait the fish are eating. 8lb power pro. I can throw this bait a long way,so i dont spook tailing fish. I ve fished many ways but this is the coolest most productive method.i can also rig gulps this way . It is a blast when a 12lb red hits and bends a 10 ft coach whip in two. the only challenge i have is getting spooled. if im wading i really have to apply pressure . Win or lose once hooked it FUN. give it a try.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't fished top water a lot this year, but what I carry in my box is the Strike King Red Fish magic in what I think is call "electric chicken" (don't hold me to that name, its chartreuse). Otherwise I fish them with spinners and top plugs just like I would fish for a bass.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you haven't tried the old Devils Horse you need to. Use the bigger one in yellow or perch color. Give it a try!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

LARGE BONE ZARA SPOOK at night. THISis how you catch the whoppers. REDS SPECKS AND lady fish.


----------

